# November 8, 2006: Blindfold Competitions!



## pjk (Nov 9, 2006)

2x2:
D' F L2 U2 F L' F R2 B2 L D2 B' R2 D F' D' B U2 B' L B' U2 R2 F L2

3x3:
U L2 F U' B R2 U' L R2 D2 B2 L U2 B' F D R' U L' R B2 U2 L' U2 B2

4x4:
U f2 L2 f D2 l' R2 u D2 l u r2 R' F' u R b U D F u B R' D l' U F2 d' b d' R d2 u2 f' u2 r2 d2 F' D2 F'

5x5:
b u2 U' L2 F' R' u' U f2 u' l d2 U f2 l R2 F B2 d2 B' U2 f U2 l' B L2 d' L f2 l2 d' u' L' d' b B' r R2 D' l d f2 d2 b2 d r' U b2 u' d' f U2 R f' U' u b f' U2 R


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 10, 2006)

Chris Hardwick
4x4x4: DNF
Off by two centers :-( I'm trying to get my average sub-8 for the 4x4x4 by RWC2007.


----------



## tsaoenator (Nov 10, 2006)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 1:34.34
awesome


----------



## pjk (Nov 10, 2006)

Very nice Tsao!


----------



## tsaoenator (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 12, 2006)

Chris Hardwick
5x5x5: DNF
Also off by two centers. Memorization error this time though.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 12, 2006)

Name: Chris Hardwick
3x3x3: 3:21.72


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 12, 2006)

Name: Chris Hardwick
2x2x2: 1:01.97
Simulated on my 4x4x4 since I couldn't find my 2x2x2.


----------



## Erik (Nov 13, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
2x2x2: 25.25 sec.  very easy one to memorize  done pochmann style!
3x3x3: 8:35.70 Yay  the corners took a year to execute :S


----------

